# Butcheries?



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Sorry If I sound ignorant.  I don't have a lot of experience exploring all of Dubai. So I only know a little piece of it. Coming from SA, were pretty used to getting our meat from butcheries. And so far I haven't seen any around. 

Where do you buy your meat from? Is meat only available from carrefour, Geant and the like? or are their butcheries that we can visit? Anything we would need to know about buying meat in dubai?


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

er - for me the Spinneys meat section comes close - biltong and all  - - plus Spinneys also stocks Ouma rusks, Black Cat peanut butter, Ceres juice, etc...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

dankie meneer.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Butchers 


There are butchers sections in every supermarket (which is normal everywhere in the world I have ever been), although not all sell pork. 

Good quality meat can be found in Park N Shop (although that's going in March 2009) and you will also get excellent steaks from the butchers in MoE. I can't remember the name, but it is upstairs near Ski Dubai.


-


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thank you Elphaba.

I used butcheries, as we normally went to a shop where they sold only meat known as a butchery. The butcher would help you with your meat selection. 

I must admit the meat we had from Carrefour the other night wasn't bad at all.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Next to the Caprisone factory (behind slip rd on SZR) there is a Sth African + German Butchery
(just down the rd from Speedex)

Cant think of the name (has a German + Sth African mans name in title)

We buy our meat from Geant or Choithrams and love it ( love Choithrams minty lamb chops)


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thank you sgilli3.

I will def give that butchery a try . And we will surely try the minty lamb chops.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you are thinking of the Butchers Grill at MOE and other one is Robbie and Nils Butchery? The organic supermarket has some good meat too.


----------

